# Altimetry



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

after purchasing hiltons when we started venturing to the floaters and beyond 3 years ago i called in to get an explanation on the software. when it came to altimetry i was told to avoid the "red areas" and fish the blue. ( the further in the negative the better) This has worked, but my curious nature just wants to know what exactly does all this mean and how does it affect gamefish.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

You want to fish the upwelling due to deeper water bringing up nutrients and thus bait. The blue areas are negative (upwelling) red is positive (downwelling). Surface water going down is red. Fishing right between the two, to me, is preferrable. If you were looking from space, the blue would be pushing up, sorta like a low hill, red like a shallow bowl. Don't make the mistake of going to the center of the blue first. Beautiful barren blue water. Start at the edge between the two....


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

The altitude at any given point. Not sure how that affects game fish but it probably has something to do with the relationship of water temp to atmospheric pressure. That is just a guess, I am sure others will chime in with a more knowlegable answer. Yup Wade already did but here is a pretty good site explaining I suppose where the data come from.

http://eu.spaceref.com/news/viewpr.html?pid=19273


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

thanks downtime.... i just found thetutorial on hiltons and it explained it just as you have.... shouldve thought to do that first.


----------

